# New Space Marine project



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

So I have begun a new Space Marine chapter as a sort of project to have some fun. The only problem is I don't have a name or symbol yet. I plan on using a 'counts-as' Pedro Kantor, since I like the Sternguard miniatures and would like them as scoring units if I am going to use them.

The miniature shown here is a small conversion of one of the Masters of the Chapter Captains using a Chaos Terminator combi-flamer with the iconography and spikier bits scraped off and an old plastic Space Marine right hand cut off at the wrist and attached in place of the hand that held the sword.





































Hopefully these images come through. Sorry about the blurry first image.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice color scheme.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the combi-flamer you got goin' there dude.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Liking the paint job there 

Theres a Name Generator on the main 40k section - have a look at that, and youll probably find one you like. After that, it will be much easier to choose a symbol.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

The name generator in my honest opinion only cranks out names suitable for Ultramarines. If that's the type of name you like, however, go right ahead! Shoot for names somewhat similar to whatever type of name your chosen founding chapter has, however.

The combi-flamer looks like it should've come with the model as packaged, thus, great. Kudos on the halved colour scheme, that must have been ridiculously hard to do.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice model. Halved schemes are so difficult to do neatly, well done. Is that a chaos combi flamer?


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, it is a chaos combi-flamer. I find it has a hint of being old once the spiky parts are cut off, and therefore synch's with the armor.

I find the halved color scheme works well if you draw a line along the middle of the model. Since I prefer white primer, I use a black Micron pen (.2 mm line width) and then make sure I hit the line with my darker base coat (in this case the brown I use as the base for the bone/tan color.) Mind you I do the red first, since it is easier to cover mistakes on the red with the brown. I find that it is much easier to color inside the lines than to guess on a free-hand. I could probably have done it with a pencil, but I like the darker line to help guide me.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, the impression I get from these guys is nobility, dignity, and age, based on the color scheme and armor style.

Perhaps a descendant of the Imperial Fists chapter, or something like that.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> Well, the impression I get from these guys is nobility, dignity, and age, based on the color scheme and armor style.
> 
> Perhaps a descendant of the Imperial Fists chapter, or something like that.


Yeah, actually the plan is for this very thing, but the naming is the hardest part. I am still mulling some ideas over in my head, but the goal is to make the name sound regal and hopefully have the symbol be something I can use a waterslide transfer for (since I am awful at free-hand.) At the very least something that I can put on a waterslide transfer page and print on my printer.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

This looks great man. The paint scheme, the conversion, everything  The scroll work on the bolter is awesome too - I'm assuming you used your micron pen for that?

The only thing I'd suggest is either some additional washes or layering on your metallics. The rest of the model is of a great quality, but the metallics feel like they are falling a bit short. Great job though


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Pherion said:


> This looks great man. The paint scheme, the conversion, everything  The scroll work on the bolter is awesome too - I'm assuming you used your micron pen for that?
> 
> The only thing I'd suggest is either some additional washes or layering on your metallics. The rest of the model is of a great quality, but the metallics feel like they are falling a bit short. Great job though


I will look into this. Normally I use a less heavy painting technique on my metallics, so I usually get that darkish metal look, but by trying out some new stuff with this miniature I didn't even think about washing the metallics, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

I love that scheme, and the scroll work on the bolter is awesome. How'd you do it?


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

The scrollwork on the bolter is just done free-hand with a Micron pen in the smallest size I could find (.20 mm.) A guy I know turned me on to the idea because he used it for filling in the recessed lines on his Battletech miniatures.

As I said above, I used the Micron pen to draw a line down the middle of the model (and the helmet in this case) and then just 'color within the lines' so to speak. I use Scab Red as the base for my crimson, and Bestial Brown as the base for my tan/bone color, and either one seemed to do the trick in covering the black line. I had tried on other miniatures in the past to freehand a half and half (or sometimes quartered) color scheme and it never worked. Having a line I can follow for the first half made it a breeze.

As an update, I am currently working on a unit of sniper scouts and the Master of Recruits. In game-play terms, the plan is to use the Master of Recruits as a 'counts-as' Master Telion. I will post pictures as soon as I get back into town and have finished the miniatures

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry about the back-to-back posts, but I have some sniper scouts to post



















The camo pattern is pretty lazy, I know, but I had a lot of luck with people not seeing my fig's in Nacromunda using the same urban camo scheme, so I am sticking with it in case I ever need to set them in some ruins or buildings. Oh yeah, and I think it looks ok, too.

I wasn't quite sure what to do with the clothing, so I just messed around with the coloring a little, which is why my ML guy has different color clothes.

My next item will be the Master of Recruits from the Masters of the Chapter set. I am going to use him as a 'counts-as' Telion.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You say the camo is lazy. It looks great.
Maybe the same camo pattern on the blue areas? On the other hand the halved scheme undoes any effect of camo on the fatigues.


----------

